# Censorship



## chris-suffolk (27 Sep 2021)

.


----------



## Sharky (27 Sep 2021)

...


----------



## Rusty Nails (27 Sep 2021)

Sharky said:


> ...


Troll


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2021)

It was about the joke thread


----------



## Punkawallah (28 Sep 2021)

I came for the full stop, but stayed for the craic!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2021)

- .... .. ... / .. ... / .- / --. .-. . .- - / - .... .-. . .- -.. / .-.-.- / .... --- .-- / .-.. --- -. --. / -... . ..-. --- .-. . / .- .-.. .-.. / - .... .-. . .- -.. ... / .- .-. . / .. -. / -- --- .-. ... . ..--..

Mod Note from Forum Rules:
Language. CycleChat is an English-language site, so we ask that posts in the forums be written in English.
 
-. . ...- . .-. / -.-.-- !


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Sep 2021)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



-. --- / -. . . -.. / - --- / .. -. - .-. --- -.. ..- -.-. . / -.. .-. ..- --. ...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Sep 2021)

chris-suffolk said:


> freedom of speech has been shut down.



It hasn't.

You can say what you like, within the rules that you agreed to when you joined. There is a separate location for politics if you want to pursue that topic: https://naca.cyclechat.net/


----------



## Dolorous Edd (28 Sep 2021)

chris-suffolk said:


> I had said something about over jealous Mods deleting stuff from threads rather than allowing adult discussion to take place. Since there now seems to be some interest, I've but something back.
> 
> Site seems to be being run by a group of 'do gooders', and posts are removed without speaking to the authors first, and despite the fact that many people have added 'likes' or commented on posts, and therefore, it seems, want to discuss or carry on as before - but no "the line is - *NO POLITICS*", so the freedom of speech has been shut down.



I don't think the mods had a difficulty with "allowing adult discussion to take place". What they had a difficulty with was discussion too often turning into puerile and insulting arguments. Hence the new site.


----------



## roadrash (28 Sep 2021)

what folk need to remember is we are all guests here , and when we signed up we agreed to certain rules, if you no longer agree with those rules then i guess the answer is obvious.


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2021)

This is a cycling forum - get over to the 'other bit' if you want that sort of discussion.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Sep 2021)

Removal of posts from a cycling chat room is not "censorship".

At the moment, the approach being taken is to me, highly questionable, but if we don't like it, we're at liberty to bugger off and are entirely free to express whatever views we like in a plethora of other locations. 

We'll see how it settles down.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Sep 2021)

chris-suffolk said:


> freedom of speech has been shut down.



Give it a rest


----------



## winjim (28 Sep 2021)

Start your own forum I guess.


----------



## Punkawallah (28 Sep 2021)

Their gaff, their rules?


----------



## FishFright (28 Sep 2021)

chris-suffolk said:


> I had said something about over jealous Mods deleting stuff from threads rather than allowing adult discussion to take place. Since there now seems to be some interest, I've but something back.
> 
> Site seems to be being run by a group of 'do gooders', and posts are removed without speaking to the authors first, and despite the fact that many people have added 'likes' or commented on posts, and therefore, it seems, want to discuss or carry on as before - but no "the line is - *NO POLITICS*", so the freedom of speech has been shut down.
> 
> ...



A normal day on Cyclechat I'm afraid.


----------



## matticus (28 Sep 2021)

chris-suffolk said:


> freedom of speech has been shut down


Perhaps if you leave it for a bit, it will get rebooted?

Might be an overheating power supply, or similar.


----------



## HMS_Dave (28 Sep 2021)

On the contrary, CC has dedicated an entire forum to the discussion of Politics.

How is that suppression of free speech?


----------



## Badger_Boom (28 Sep 2021)

I got a login for the new NACA forum, but I haven't bothered to use it. I'm sure I'm not missing anything.


----------



## vickster (28 Sep 2021)

Looks like the OP censored himself (or realised that there is still a politics forum, albeit separate)


----------



## MartinQ (28 Sep 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> I got a login for the new NACA forum, but I haven't bothered to use it. I'm sure I'm not missing anything.


A bit like 

View: https://youtu.be/kJHUres_2xU?t=245


----------

